# Two Police Officers Stabbed, Suspect Killed



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Aug 2, 2005 1:52 pm US/Central

Two Police Officers Stabbed, Suspect Killed

(WCCO) Minneapolis A robbery suspect was shot and killed after stabbing two Minneapolis police officers Monday morning, investigators said.

The incident happened around 8:15 a.m. in the 2000 block of Lyndale Avenue South between Franklin and Aldrich.

Officers Charles Herzog and Jason Walters responded to a robbery in progress at the Money Center store.

The suspect had left the business before police arrived, but a description of the suspect helped officers chase the suspect into the street.

The officers confronted the suspect on Franklin Avenue, police said. While trying to apprehend the suspect, investigators said Herzog and Walters were stabbed.

Officers then shot and killed the suspect, police said. Police recovered a knife near his body.

The suspect was identified Tuesday as 47-year-old Rick Alan Redin of Brooklyn Park, Minn.

Part of Franklin Avenue was closed off most of the morning as Minneapolis homicide and internal affairs investigators reconstructed the incident.

The wounded officers were from the 5th Precinct. Both were taken to Hennepin County Medical Center with stab wounds in their legs. Both were alert and talking when they arrived, Minneapolis Asst. Police Chief Tim Dolan said.

Herzog, a 15-year-veteran, was listed in stable condition Tuesday morning at HCMC. Walters, a 10-year veteran, was treated and released Monday.

"Both officers ended up having quite a bit of blood loss," Dolan said. "Even though they are going to be fine, they definitely were not minor (wounds) in any way."

"This is what cops go through every day," said Officer Ron Reier, Minneapolis Police Spokesperson. "They may have been having a cup of coffee, as I was, just driving my squad car down Park Avenue. A call comes out, you respond."

As investigators reconstructed the incident, squad cycles could be seen scattered and overturned in the street. They had been left behind by officers who came in to assist Herzog and Walters.

Minneapolis Police Officer Melissa Schmidt was shot and killed on the job exactly three years ago, on Aug. 1, 2002.

"Today we have two officers who are alive, and I think we should thank not only them and their families, but every police officer in the city who stands between us and harm's way," Minneapolis Mayor R.T. Rybak said.

Video And Story:

http://wcco.com/topstories/local_story_213092930.html


----------

